# Happy 9th Birthday to my Amazing Grace



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Wanted to wish my girl a very happy birthday!







I can't believe it has been 8 years and one month since I brought your 11 month old skinny ornery butt home!








You are my partner and my friend and my canine soul mate. I love you so much it hurts. Here's to 8 more amazing years together!







Don't worry - it'll be warn enough to swim again very soon!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gracie!!!!


Pat


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Grace!! You look like you LOVE the water. Hope you get lots of treats for your birthday and that the swimming season comes soon for you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday Gracie!!! Hope there are many more for you!!!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

AWWWWWW! I am honored to have met Gracie. Happy Birthday you sweetheart!
Was that picture at the sound?
Give both her and that other sweetie Rafe a big hug and kiss from me and Lucy. And Leo while you're at it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy 9th birthday Grace!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Grace says thanks everybody!











> Quote:Was that picture at the sound?


No, but still your neck of the woods! That one is from Lake Drummond. Grace and I spent a month out at my sister's last spring and that was one of our hikes. 



> Quote:Give both her and that other sweetie Rafe a big hug and kiss from me and Lucy. And Leo while you're at it.


Hugs delivered and appreciated! Especially Leo - we don't know his birthday, but it's around this time (his gotcha date was in the fall), so it is sort of his honorary birthday too. He's 4! Hard to believe how time flies. Any day now I'm sure we'll see some signs of maturity. Any day now...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Gracie, and MANY more!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gracie!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Pretty girl! Happy girl! Happy Birthday! Spring is coming, my guys will be getting back in the water too (with sticks!)

Go Grace!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 9th Birthday Amazing Grace and many, many more!


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Grace


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Eight years!







You look, well, AMAZING! 


We at Team Camper send our love and wishes for another twenty!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! And lots of happy, healthy, fun-filled years to come!

Tanya


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, we're both getting a little grey around the edges, but we believe that age is a state of mind, so we're not letting it get the best of us. Besides I tell her that 34 is the new 24 and she tells me that 9 is the new 5!









Here are a couple of shots from our camping trip to Land Between the Lakes this fall (note the aquatic theme on all Grace's excursions)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hope Grace is still accepting good wishes for her birthday! She looks great and is obviously very happy! I'm glad you two found one another and hope you get to spend many more years together!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy b-day wishes, belated but sincere, beautiful lady grace


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Special Grace... sweet Grace... Amazing Grace indeed! A saved dog who saved her Mom, too. She is a miracle in and of herself. Happy Birthday, wonderful Grace!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty girl!


----------

